# Scorpion



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

For a while I've wanted a scorpion and finally got one, it was one of the new ones that bill came out with and I really liked the design. I always wanted a custom scorpion but didn't have the money so I decided to make one. I did change the fork tips but that it. This is not my design nor did I make it. This design was made by Bill Hayes. Here it is I hope you guys like it.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dude that slingshot is sooooooooooo sexyy


----------



## Leandro (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice fork, beautiful!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

You did a great job on that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Dude the light and dark layered contrast is trippy, very nice.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice work! That's a nice one!!


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

Here are some more pictures.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Beautiful RH holds -CD


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That is super nice.


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> That is super nice.


thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice work! You are a builder for sure!!!


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

You did a great job with that one! I wouldn't mind having that one myself. It makes me think of Twink Peaks and Beetlejuice


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

ggustafsson said:


> You did a great job with that one! I wouldn't mind having that one myself. It makes me think of Twink Peaks and Beetlejuice


thanks, and it might just be up for sale or trade soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice work ! Well executed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very beautiful color choice


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Love T, what is your width across the pinch? -CD


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

RHTWIST said:


> Love T, what is your width across the pinch? -CD


i do not remember, but I made it the same dimensions as the one Bill Hayes sails on his website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

